# Japanese style lamp



## SPHinTampa (Apr 23, 2008)

*Getting Started*

Decided to make lamps for Christmas for my mother in law. Found a very cool book on japanese lamps so decided to take a crack at it:










Key Steps in process:
1. Prep plans and Mill stock (not shown)
2. Cut and Route legs
3. Cut, Route and Rip kumiko (rails and styles)
4. Cut and route top
5. Test fit sides
6. Glue up side panels, legs and lid
7. Add light socket
8. Light up!

Step 1 - Mill Stock
Started out with book, shoiji paper and reclaimed wood from a prior project.









Instructions in book are light on details so I made a more detailed parts list.









Step 2 - Form legs

Cut 1×1" legs to width on table saw









Cut to length on RAS









Route dados to hold frames on inside of legs









Step 3 - Form Kumiko
I route the dados in one large piece and rip to size as it is easier.

Route kumiko that form the inner frame middle stretcher









Route kumiko that form the inner frame sides









Rip the kumiko to width









And I end up with a stack of parts ready to build









Step 4 - Form the top

Miter cut the top piece









Use an angled stop to cut pieces to consistent size 









Test fit the miter and it looks good (it is not of course, but we will address later)









Cut the rest of my sides









Use biscuit cutter and holding jig to add support to miter joint









Test all four sides and find out how ugly a 0.3 deg miss on each miter looks - ugly.










Use a shooting board to clean up miters









Glue up top with no ugly gap









Use table edge bit to route a gradual curve around top.










Use 1/8" round over bit to soften inner edges










Step 5 - Test fit the assembly

I discovered during this phase that it pays to make lots of extra kumiko … they are fragile and easily break during fitting.

Use block plane to make final fit









Stack of unglued sides









Route the cross braces









Test entire assembly without glue









Step 6 - Glue up

Start with sequenced group of parts









Dab a little glue at each joint and friction fit









Clamp frame to table with caul to eliminate twist after checking for square assembly.









Once try, you can roll out the rice paper.









The cut and glue using white glue. Once glue is dry, you mist the paper with water and it gets as tight as a drum. Make sure you have even glue coverage on paper or it will separate during this step.










Clamp assemblies together and let dry









The clamps legs in place and let dry









In order to join top, I used dowels. First I created a template.










Used template to drill dowels for legs









Used same template for top









Glue in dowels









Glue on top









Step 7 - Create bulb holder

Using left over scrap, I cut rabbets on the edges and then used forstner bit to drill out a 1" hole. I slipped a pre assembled mini candelabra lamp kit into the hole and screwed holder into lamp base.









Step 8 - Light Up.

I sanded assembly to 220 grit and finished using wax. Then I lit them up and enjoyed.










Next time I try this, I going to try entirely with hand tools.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

SPHinTampa said:


> *Getting Started*
> 
> Decided to make lamps for Christmas for my mother in law. Found a very cool book on japanese lamps so decided to take a crack at it:
> 
> ...


Favorited! Those really look great. May have to give that book a look.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

SPHinTampa said:


> *Getting Started*
> 
> Decided to make lamps for Christmas for my mother in law. Found a very cool book on japanese lamps so decided to take a crack at it:
> 
> ...


Beautiful lamps Shawn and thanks for showing the build. Favorite!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

SPHinTampa said:


> *Getting Started*
> 
> Decided to make lamps for Christmas for my mother in law. Found a very cool book on japanese lamps so decided to take a crack at it:
> 
> ...


Nice.
Thanks for the blow by blow.

Steve


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

SPHinTampa said:


> *Getting Started*
> 
> Decided to make lamps for Christmas for my mother in law. Found a very cool book on japanese lamps so decided to take a crack at it:
> 
> ...


Very nice Shawn.


----------



## BobFrankly (Sep 16, 2015)

SPHinTampa said:


> *Getting Started*
> 
> Decided to make lamps for Christmas for my mother in law. Found a very cool book on japanese lamps so decided to take a crack at it:
> 
> ...


Fav'd. Going to use your experience as a reference for when I try mine!


----------



## raydawg (Nov 2, 2012)

SPHinTampa said:


> *Getting Started*
> 
> Decided to make lamps for Christmas for my mother in law. Found a very cool book on japanese lamps so decided to take a crack at it:
> 
> ...


Beautiful. Going to make one for my wife. Where did you get the rice paper?


----------



## SPHinTampa (Apr 23, 2008)

*Style # 2 - Persimmion Box*

I really enjoyed my first Japanese style lamp so I thought I would try another:

It is a box style lamp called the Persimmon. I didnt really like the approach to joinery (all butt joints) for this lamp so I made a few alterations to include rabbeted edges. I also used a handle from another project because I liked the style more.

Here is the general idea:









Here are the general steps for this session:

1. Made the base from mahogany using miter joints
2. Made handle from mahogany using dowels joinery
3. Made sides from maple plywood using router circle jig and scroll saw
4. Made top and bottom from maple plywood, again using router circle jig
5. Finished using shellac on handles and oil on lamp

Step 1 - Getting started with the base

Here is the end product of creating the handle and base









First I laid out my supplies, book and cut list. 6mm rice paper is $15 a roll on amazon. One roll will handle entire book.










In the book, the base is a solid block. Since I only had thin scraps laying around, I decided to go for a mitered square instead.

Cut to length on bench hook









Then used quarter round blade to round over edges









Then cut miters using same bench hook









I used a band clamp to glue up base (not show)

Then I used the tables saw and miter gauge to nibble out notches for the handles









Finally I used the drum sander to flatten the base so there would be no wobble









Step 2 - Making the handle

With the base finished, I then made the handles.

Started by resawing the handle stock to 1/4" thick









Cleaned up using smoothing plane









Cut handle stock on RAS









Glued on handle image from book. I scanned image from book then used adobe photoshop to resize image to exact size.









Rough cut handle on bandsaw









Used Oscillating Drum sander to clean up to lines 









I then chucked up a 1/8" round over bit and used it to ease the edges on all handle. I left the last 2" of the handle sides alone so they would fit cleanly into the notches in the base.









I put the handle in place and then used a 1/4" brad point bit to drill the dowel holes.









I glued up the handles and finished the assembly with shellac









Step 3. I then turned to making the sides of the lamp. The original design uses butt joinery. I did not like that approach, so I altered the design. I rabbeted two sides to fit together and in stead of gluing side to base, I rabbeted a bottom into the lamp and screwed the lamp body to the base. 









Cut four plywood sides on tables saw. Note that due to joinery, it is not four squares. I created 1/8" rabbets along one side, so 2 pieces will be 1/4" narrower than the others. In addition, they are not the same height - the design of the lamp is such that the right and left side are taller than the front and back.









I then put a straight bit into router table, set height to 1/8" and exposed 1/4" of the cutter. I cut a rabbet along the bottom of all four pieces and side rabbets on left and right pieces.










I then laid out circles. Due to the mismatches sizes, you do not put circles in center but instead you measure the height from the bottom (3 5/8") and make circles and patterns at same offset from base.










Using a circle cutting jig, I cut out circles in left and right side. Note I did not cut all the way thru to avoid damaging pieces when it came free. I used a fret saw to cut last 1/2"










Place patterns on sides using offset measurement using Elmers spray adhesive. Scanned image from book then used adobe photoshop to resize image to exact size.










Drill starter holes









Cut on scroll saw









Use 100 grit sand paper to clean up cuts. I used a scraper to remove the adhesive, sanded with 180 grit paper. Then I oiled the front faces and let dry 









Use white glue to attach rice paper squares. Once dry, mist paper with water and let dry again … will be tight as a drum.









Clamp the assembly, checking for square.









Step 4 - Top and Bottom of lamp body

I get my measurements from the glued up lamp body and cut on TS. Note, I cut the base a 1/2" narrow to accommodate the handles.









I use the router circle jig to cut the semi circles in the top









Then run the bit along the fence to finish the cut.









I cut 1/4" ledges for the top to sit on. I use scrap plywood to position the lid supports and then crazy glue them to the sides.









I glue a scrap of mahogany to center of base to hold the lamp (use prewired candelabra kit from home depot) and drill out 1" hole using Forstner bit.









Insert lamp









Base is meant to sit in rabbet at bottom of body but don't glue yet.









Run handle thru body and glue base into rabbet. I then used 2 brass screws to attach lamp body to handle base.









Step 5 - Finish

I then waxed and buffed the entire assembly










Plugged it in and enjoy the magic


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

SPHinTampa said:


> *Style # 2 - Persimmion Box*
> 
> I really enjoyed my first Japanese style lamp so I thought I would try another:
> 
> ...


Super blog very nice work.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

SPHinTampa said:


> *Style # 2 - Persimmion Box*
> 
> I really enjoyed my first Japanese style lamp so I thought I would try another:
> 
> ...


Great looking Lamp and a very thorough Blog/Build.

It appears that you invited every tool in your shop to the party except your lathe and screw drivers. 

It's great to have the right tools for the job at hand.

Very nicely executed.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

SPHinTampa said:


> *Style # 2 - Persimmion Box*
> 
> I really enjoyed my first Japanese style lamp so I thought I would try another:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pictorial!

Mighty fine work SPHinTampa.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

SPHinTampa said:


> *Style # 2 - Persimmion Box*
> 
> I really enjoyed my first Japanese style lamp so I thought I would try another:
> 
> ...


Yes, very nice project and how-to as well.


----------

